# BeastNgine: Engintron inspired web server stack for FreeBSD



## Wamphyre (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi,

After 2 years of slow work, testing and debugging, today I present my project, BeastNgine.

BeastNgine is an Engintron inspired implementation of Varnish, Nginx, Brotli, php-fpm, certbot and modsecurity for FreeBSD. 

With BeastNgine, you can simply deploy a complete, full blown and ready to go web server stack in just 5 minutes. Totally automated.

The head of the beast is composed by varnish, nginx-devel (pre-compiled with modesecurity3 and brotli modules), php-fpm, php 7.4 and mariaDB

It contains a full and secure configuration for all the elements, even includes a hardening section for the system itself (PF firewall pre-configured, loader.conf and sysctl.conf parameters)

BeastNgine is specially conceived for Wordpress installations, which works amazingly well and blazing fast. But, of course, you can use it for anything.

It includes a collection of custom scripts for easy system administration (add domains, install SSL certs, backup creator...)

All the code and scripts are available in my official repository: https://github.com/Wamphyre/BeastNgine

More info available in my website (which works on BeastNgine): https://beastngine.com/

I hope you like it! And, if you have some inquiries about the tool, all suggestions are welcome.

Greetings from Spain.


----------

